# Who's riding where in Colorado this weekend?



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I haven't decided. Maybe I'll roll to Left Hand . . . the brewery.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Did 11 miles last night on the tandem with my daughter - around Broomfield.

A friend is coming down for the mountains this afternoon. We will do a 50 mile loop from Broomfield to Hygiene this evening.

Tomorrow we are planning on another 30 mile loop with a different friend.

Sunday will be the 360 boulder ride with the daughter and wife.

Monday, my normal group ride as long as my wife can get out of work on time.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Did 11 miles last night on the tandem with my daughter - around Broomfield.
> 
> A friend is coming down for the mountains this afternoon. We will do a 50 mile loop from Broomfield to Hygiene this evening.
> 
> ...


I'll be riding home in that general vicinity this evening. Waive if you see me on my Gios with a backpack strapped in the rack.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'll be riding home in that general vicinity this evening. Waive if you see me on my Gios with a backpack strapped in the rack.


Will do. I will be on my silver Serotta with a white fork. White helmet. Friend will be on his Trek. Wave, or at least say 'hi' when you pass us.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Rist Canyon
Lory/Blue Sky/Devils Backbone


----------



## wioutdoors (Jan 9, 2008)

Few of us will be out Sat AM. Boulder Rez, up Lee Hill, out past Longmont and back to Boulder. Little bit of everything.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> Rist Canyon
> Lory/Blue Sky/Devils Backbone


Word. Are you gonna hit up Bobcat Ridge as well?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Will do. I will be on my silver Serotta with a white fork. White helmet. Friend will be on his Trek. Wave, or at least say 'hi' when you pass us.


I'm pretty tired. You'll crush me.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'm pretty tired. You'll crush me.


I'm old, fat and tired  

I will tempt fate and ride with my Lounge Jersey though.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Word. Are you gonna hit up Bobcat Ridge as well?


Probably skipping Bobcat, unless the wife wants to break out her mtn bike at some point this weekend.

Looking forward to going up to SoapStone when it opens next saturday.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> Probably skipping Bobcat, unless the wife wants to break out her mtn bike at some point this weekend.
> 
> Looking forward to going up to SoapStone when it opens next saturday.


I so want to go ride there. I'd ridden road out there and always wondering why there were no trails out yonder.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Come on up, maybe on the 13th? (I have a very important golf outing with the wife next weekend, so that's out)

We can meet in Windsor, drive up, ride, drive back to my place, fire up the BBQ.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Windsor - Timnath - Belvue - Rist - Masonville - Fort Collins - Windsor
76.4 miles
4435 feet of climbing
Time up Rist from Belvue (10.9 miles, 2885 vertical) - 1:09 which is about 10 minutes slower than my best.

Other observations - 
Busch Light seems to be the official beer of Rist Canyon, based on the number of empty's on the side of the road
9:15am is not too early to pull the pick up over on the side of the road, sit on the tailgate and down a couple PBR's
The official jersey of the day was last years Triple Bypass jersey, sadly I was wearing mine, must burn this jersey
Trek sells a lot of bikes


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Deer Creek Canyon, High Grade, City View and then return. Me and what had to be 800 other cyclists in the canyon this morning. Busiest I have seen it in a long time. Only had one honker though. That is a good sign.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Had to work Sat. I'm heading for Golden Gate/Coal Cr loop with a couple friends this morning. The garden will have to wait.


----------

